# What is my GS mixed with?



## 94yotashep (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been wondering this for a while. My dog, Addie, just turned 2 this year and I thought it was about time to ask some others what they think. She's small at around 20 inches tall, maybe a little longer than she is tall. She has a layered coat and exhibits many GSD characteristic traits. I've wondered if Kelpie could've been a probability, but it seems more likely in my region (Kentucky) for her to be only a GSD mix. The perplexing thing is that she has a pretty prominent beard that I (and pretty much everyone) find endearing. 

Looking forward to hearing what you all think!

Picture 400 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Picture 261 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Picture 615 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I really dont see GSD, but definitely some sort of wire haired terrier. She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

I work with a guy who has a GSD/wire haired terrier and the beard on yours looks exactly like his. The only thing different is the coloring.

I honestly thougth doberman mixed with terrier when I first saw your dog.


----------



## 94yotashep (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've thought of Doberman before, due to the markings above her eyes, but her coat and other markings, namely her chest and the bright blonde legs don't make any sense to me as far as that goes. I've been to several vets and they all write her down as Shepherd. And not to mention her mysterious fox tail. 

Picture 613 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## 94yotashep (Dec 17, 2010)

*apenn06*

And by the way, I have many relatives in Winchester, apenn! How about that. I live in Nicholasville.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

perhaps min pin or Manchester terrier and a large wired terrier?


----------



## 94yotashep (Dec 17, 2010)

She's a lot larger than all of those breeds you just mentioned, weighing in a 47lbs last vet visit, though I do see where you're coming from. Her gait looks nothing like any of the terriers, though. Maybe it'll remain a mystery.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Australian Cattle Dog mix perhaps? There can be more than two breeds in a dog, so perhaps she is a mix of several.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

There IS something cattle-doggy about that head. 

When I saw her pics I immediately thought of this dog, who belongs to a member on another forum.
Scruffy And Ace in the woods(heavy))


It's fun, but impossible to guess breeds and be 100% correct, you never know! 
But I think it's safe you say you have a terrier/herding breed. 
Beautiful dog, too.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Some kind of terrier.

Wonderful looking pup!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I see maybe some Australian cattle dog, wire hair jack Russell maybe? And maybe rottie or shep for some of the coloring. It is fun to guess! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

She is really cute!
I also see ACD, maybe with something like a Jagdterrier? It would give the coat and color, although they are rare in the US. 



















Maybe some other similar type of terrier. JRT's are often black and tan or bicolor, plus the white spotting gene, so JRT could be possible.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

How about Doberman and Wire Haired Pointed Griffon?


----------



## k9carrie (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe Giant or Standard Schnauzer? Very nice looking dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My best guess would be Australian Cattle Dog (Queensland Heeler) and JRT. I don't see GSD really, but who knows? Absolutely adorable dog!


----------

